# Tank the season or Fight for playoffs?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just wanna know what Rockets fans are thinking at this point. And I've purposely made this to be not an anomynous poll :biggrin:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

if by tank the season you mean keep McGrady out the whole year...maybe, hell I guess so. But, why stop at McGrady...keep Yao out too.

A season with so much expectations to go that way would suck ***


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tank. bench mcgrady for the rest of the season and then hire a guy to make sure he doesnt work out too hard before next season.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Fight...players aren't going to quit. They havn't got this far being uncompetitve pussies...it just won't happen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Fight...players aren't going to quit. They havn't got this far being uncompetitve pussies...it just won't happen.


sitting tmac out = tanking. no matter how much drive the rest of the guys have, if tmac sits out to get healthy, the team will lose and have pretty good chances in the lottery


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> sitting tmac out = tanking. no matter how much drive the rest of the guys have, if tmac sits out to get healthy, the team will lose and have pretty good chances in the lottery


Oh I see. Yeah, I guess that is true..although in the end it's up to McGrady. If he is cleared to play by the team doctors then management can't stop him. Regardless if they want a lotta pick or not.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont see any reasons to continue the fight! This season's pretty much lost.:frenchy:There is little chance that we could still make the playoffs! Even if we make it(I'd call it a miracle!!), we wont go far!!!  
On the other hand, fight means injury. T-Mac's not 100% healthy when he's playin. If we continue to put him on the floor, yeah,we can get some wins for right now,but we'll suck in the future!! Bench T-Mac till he's 100% healthy! :curse: 
But we may use the rest of the games for training purposes. Head's talented,but he needs to learn more. Lets see if this guy can make more clutch plays when T-Mac's out. Yao has to build up his confidence. He should try to win some games without T-Mac! :angel:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Oh I see. Yeah, I guess that is true..although in the end it's up to McGrady. If he is cleared to play by the team doctors then management can't stop him. Regardless if they want a lotta pick or not.


well,in that case,we may start a "Bench yourself, Tracy" petition thread.:wink:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Still too early to give up! Though "fighting on" doesn't mean risking T-Mac if his back is not up for it, it's now up to the remaining players to step up and continue the fight. Sounds like Yao will be returning soon..... there is still hope although slim  Minor miracles can happen


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

You don't let TMac sit out the rest of the season. Instead, you have Yao and TMac return to the court for some "2007 - Preseason" games. Since we probably will not make the playoffs, let these guys get a solid block of games under them before the season ends.

Is Yao committed to the Chinese National Team this offseason? No trades before the end of the year. It is a moot point now.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Tank the season.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

the players have way too much pride to just tank it, and not try at all


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Tank the season


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well not so much "Tank" it like the spurs did to get duncan (Yes we all know they did it...lol)

But i do think we need to leve TMac on that bench for a long time. I would much rather have a season without TMac now, then maybe never be able to have him play more then 40 games a season(Chris webber, Penny, Grant Hill...etc)

TMac needs rest, put him on the bench, and let the other guys go about their normal game. And we'll just see where the season goes from here. If anything a few players may actually gain a positive experience by playing with eachother, letting L Head develop, maybe Stomile turn into a better role player, and rafer getting in the mix as well.

Lets look at it being a competitive "Training Camp"


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Keep fighting! Its not even half way through the season and you're already wanting to tank the season? This is the rockets we're talking about.. we're clutch city! we'll make easy runs once tmac and yao are back.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Nothing has been "easy" for this team this year. The injuries have kept the team from ever coming together.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Way too many veterans on this team to tank. We still aren't that far behind the 8th seed. All Houston needs is a strong run in February and March with 2 healthy stars.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

MRC is very right. So stop being so negative.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL...the 8 who voted "tank the season", aren't Rockets fan. Period.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> LOL...the 8 who voted "tank the season", aren't Rockets fan. Period.


Not true, we would all of course like to see our team win, but at the same time have to look at the long term picture. 

There's no way we'll actually start "tanking" the season, this team has too much pride. But this is just a chance for everyone to express how they would like to see the team for the rest of the season, and I can see why some would prefer to rest up T-Mac and build up players like Head, Rafer, and Stro into the system, and maybe make a trade or two in the meantime.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't mean for this to be a troll thread. But when you lose two all star players for extending periods of team during the season and you play in one of the toughest divisions in the league, is it really tanking or just a string of bad luck? I really don't think anytime would be able to deal with injuries to players of that caliber and still maintain a playoff run. Nothing against the supporting cast of the team, but there seem to be a lot of holes on the team, especially down low.

I think bringing McGrady back too soon will just mean more injuries later in the season or next season. Do you want to risk his long term health just to get a 7 or 8 seed and have to play the Spurs or the Mavs who have been playing relatively full strength all season? I say take the top ten pick, get yourselves a nice talented PF not named Swift (lots available this year), and make a good run next year when your team is at full strength again.

I'm a Raptors fan, but living in China means that I hardly ever miss a Rockets game (they're basically seen as China's team here, one reason why David Wesley had more all-star votes than Bosh a few weeks ago). I follow this team quite closely and definitely think they could use an infusion of young talent, which is where the pick would come in handy. Head has been a pleasant surprise for you guys, but I can't think of another player on the Rockets who is <25 years old.

Chalk it up to bad luck and hope for the best in the draft. You've got Alston for a while and despite his mental shortcomings, he is a really good point guard.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> I don't mean for this to be a troll thread. But when you lose two all star players for extending periods of team during the season and you play in one of the toughest divisions in the league, is it really tanking or just a string of bad luck? I really don't think anytime would be able to deal with injuries to players of that caliber and still maintain a playoff run. Nothing against the supporting cast of the team, but there seem to be a lot of holes on the team, especially down low.
> 
> I think bringing McGrady back too soon will just mean more injuries later in the season or next season. Do you want to risk his long term health just to get a 7 or 8 seed and have to play the Spurs or the Mavs who have been playing relatively full strength all season? I say take the top ten pick, get yourselves a nice talented PF not named Swift (lots available this year), and make a good run next year when your team is at full strength again.
> 
> ...


When healthy, Houston is a pretty ideal playoff team. Great defense, a Tracy McGrady and a nightly mismatch in Yao Ming. Who knows how long the time frame to win a championship is, especially with a tender superstar in Tracy McGrady. Tanking this season because of injuries gives you no guarantee that we will be injury free next season. There is also no guarantee of what might happen in a draft with no surefire players like Chris Paul or LeBron James. There are still plenty of solid players to be had in the 14-16 spots who won't command the ball, such as Josh Boone or JJ Reddick. You get alot of solid college players in the teens with all the studs and potential players going early.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> When healthy, Houston is a pretty ideal playoff team. Great defense, a Tracy McGrady and a nightly mismatch in Yao Ming. Who knows how long the time frame to win a championship is, especially with a tender superstar in Tracy McGrady. Tanking this season because of injuries gives you no guarantee that we will be injury free next season. There is also no guarantee of what might happen in a draft with no surefire players like Chris Paul or LeBron James. There are still plenty of solid players to be had in the 14-16 spots who won't command the ball, such as Josh Boone or JJ Reddick. You get alot of solid college players in the teens with all the studs and potential players going early.


I wholeheartedly agree that Houston is a top tier team, WHEN HEALTHY. The problem is that this year has been unbelievable in the amount of injuries that this team has suffered. When players are out for that amount of time, the cohesiveness and chemistry of the team take a hit. It will be really hard to dig the team out of the hole they're in, with the fact that the entire team hasn't been together healthy for any significant stretch of the season.

Yao and McGrady are still relatively young and will be with the Rockets for a long time. Is it worth the risk to McGrady's future and the team's future to rush him back from his back injury. They've done it once this season and when he went down yesterday, it looked much worse even though he didn't take a hit. It would be an incredibly stupid move on everyone's part to bring him back to early, that will likely result in nagging (or possibly serious) back problems for the rest of his career. Not something you want with your franchise player.

In terms of tanking, I never said tank, I said that with the supporting cast playing major minutes and trying hard as they might, they won't make the playoffs. There is not enough talent on the rockets outside of McGrady and Yao to compete for a playoff spot. The frontline is incredibly weak this year, especially with Swift being a huge disappointment.

If you want to take a risk on drafting 14 and 16, go ahead, there'll be wing players, combo guards or second tier bigs available. All players the Rockets have ample supply of. Looking at the past two years of drafts, any big with even reasonable talent gets picked early. I think in Houston's case, you would want a talented player who could contribute right away (I think Shelden Williams would be perfect for your team), but a big at 16 is going to be a few years away from any contribution (think of a big man taken outside of the top 10 who has contributed right away).

The Rockets need to accept their fate this year, which was miserable luck with injuries. If they push the envelope with McGrady's back they will pay dearly for that in the long run.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> I wholeheartedly agree that Houston is a top tier team, WHEN HEALTHY. The problem is that this year has been unbelievable in the amount of injuries that this team has suffered. When players are out for that amount of time, the cohesiveness and chemistry of the team take a hit. It will be really hard to dig the team out of the hole they're in, with the fact that the entire team hasn't been together healthy for any significant stretch of the season.


What happens to the cohesiveness and chemistry of a team who came into the season thinking about the title and now are being told to quit? Both their star players are on the sidelines showing no passion for salvaging the season or some pride? All this for Shelden Williams?



> Yao and McGrady are still relatively young and will be with the Rockets for a long time. Is it worth the risk to McGrady's future and the team's future to rush him back from his back injury. They've done it once this season and when he went down yesterday, it looked much worse even though he didn't take a hit. It would be an incredibly stupid move on everyone's part to bring him back to early, that will likely result in nagging (or possibly serious) back problems for the rest of his career. Not something you want with your franchise player.


Still, there is no guarantee that 6 months of rest will do anything to McGrady's *chronic* back injury. It's not like he's coming off a surgery, where bedrest will eventually heal everything. This will most likely be a recurring injury that McGrady has to learn how to play through. Sounds cruel, but the guy isn't making $100 million+ for nothing. 




> In terms of tanking, I never said tank, I said that with the supporting cast playing major minutes and trying hard as they might, they won't make the playoffs. There is not enough talent on the rockets outside of McGrady and Yao to compete for a playoff spot. The frontline is incredibly weak this year, especially with Swift being a huge disappointment.
> 
> If you want to take a risk on drafting 14 and 16, go ahead, there'll be wing players, combo guards or second tier bigs available. All players the Rockets have ample supply of. Looking at the past two years of drafts, any big with even reasonable talent gets picked early. I think in Houston's case, you would want a talented player who could contribute right away (I think Shelden Williams would be perfect for your team), but a big at 16 is going to be a few years away from any contribution (think of a big man taken outside of the top 10 who has contributed right away).


Big men with potential is what goes early in the drafts. Bigs with solid college careers tend to be underrated in the draft. Guys like Wayne Simien and Carlos Boozer are going to have solid NBA careers and they barely went in the first round. Josh Boone is a guy I see slipping out of the lottery with the potential to be a 10-8 guy his rookie season if he gets PT. Reddick is another guy who won't have a problem in a perimeter-camping type role. The important thing to remember is Houston doesn't need a big difference maker with McGrady and Yao. Just someone who can slide into the system and do his part. That's why I'm not a fan of Derek Anderson playing when Yao and TMac are in the game.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Rogers,
You continue to misinterpret what I'm saying. I'm not saying to quit, but simply that it's not a choice of tanking or when you're missing the two key pieces to the team which has a very limited supporting cast.
Let's take a look at the Rockets injuries this year and the lineup (games played vs. total games)

PG -Alston 13/32, Head 30/32
SG - Wesley 32/32, Barry 17/32
SF- McGrady 24/32 (a few of those are less than full games), Anderson 20/32
PF- Swift 32/32, Howard 31/32
C- Yao 22/32, Mutombo 28/32

The team is now 12-20 in one of the toughest divisions in the NBA. The players who have remained healthy this season aren't exactly star players. I*t's not tanking the season, it's not losing on purpose, it's simply losing*. Unless something magical happens in the next 50 games, this team will not make the playoffs, regardless of effort. This team has had an incredible streak of bad luck, and I feel bad for a team that had such high expectations going into the season, and I had those same expectations for the Rockets, I thought that would be challenging for the Western conference title this year. But things have turned out poorly for them.

There are no tradeable assets on the roster (unless someone else wants to give Swift another chance), so there's no big moves that you can make at the deadline (unless you want to give up your first rounder). I think the draft is the only way to improve and then next season with some better luck with injuries, you can quickly become a contender again.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

BY tank I would give Tracy a legnthy rest until after the Allstar break and well as Yao. This way, they get to heal properly and you still will get a good draft pick to help you ie. another Luther Head or POWER FORWARD CENTER whose a rebounder and shotblocker :curse: 
This way, you bring them back in late Feb. to excite everyone and puts arses in the seats, Les gets to make some money and see the potential yet again of the best scoring duo from last years playoffs. Yes Yao and TMac avg. like 55pts last year against Dallas WOW. :clap: 

I think this is the best recourse, this way if they go on a tear and win a bunch of games like GS did last spring, we'll be on track for next year, and players I agree do not like to lose. Let Rafer run the team w/ Head, JLIII, and Juwan, plus this gives Swift a chance to prove his worth. We'll need to make a decision on him in the off-season because he won't be moved before the trade deadline.

And how about some love from Jeff for Lonnie's play in the last few games, for someone who doesn't get any minutes he's always ready. I still can't believe we resigned Ryan Bowen??? Looking back our offseason was not good... resigned 4 players over the age of 34 ???? WTF? :dead: Geez, what the hell were we thinking? Dke, Barry, Sura, Wesley, Norris, Baker whoa...plus Bowen and a suspectly healthy DA??? whoa... 
I'd definitely say Rafer and Head were great pickups... not one complaint about either really, they've just been called on for more responsibilities because of injuries. I guess Rafer could offensively be more aggressive and Head could be a better on the ball perimeter defender, but those are just corrections to be made over some games.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Unfortunately for the rockets i think its gotten to the point where its going to be very hard to salvage anything from this season, let alone a respectable playoff performance. Injuries have been very cruel to us and stopped any decent run. With Yao out another 4 weeks or so, and tmac hurting pretty bad at the moment, i dont see this run of injuries improving until after the all-star break when we have yao back and tmac gettin back towards 100%. Its time to rest our stars, give our young players minutes and change our playing style. How long we rest them, im not sure, but at least till they can come back without struggling just to stay out on the court.
We also have to accept that it is not just injuries that hamper this team, but subpar role players and an inefficient system. We have been JUST out of the 8th seed for the last month, but we are still JUST that 4 games out. Like why the hell did we sign swift, when we play predominantly a half-court game. This season, he has only seemed to excel within a running game, where he can utilise his athletism. Alston is also more comfortable in a running/push the ball gamestyle, why not play that then.
Look how well mike james is doing in toronto, how come he never played like that here, its cause of this damn van gundy system. We need to open up our offence, allow the players on the court to go with the flow, push the ball, create, etc... Now i know our team is old, but seriously, if barry and wesley are still here next yr, then the front office has failed in its job. On one hand they sign youngish players swift, alston and anderson, but then resign old dudes like wesley and barry. 

Lets see a clear direction for this team put forward by the front office, either we run with our young guys, or we trade them, for better suited half-court players, personally i know i would prefer us to run with the young guys. Its time for change.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Some guy at the gym was saying McGrady aggravated his bad back from working out too much in the offseason. Apparently it spread up from his tendinitis. If McGrady takes it easy this offseason (no team USA) then he can afford to play fairly aggressive next season according to this guy.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

God things are looking so bad right now... just can't see us making the playoffs like this, I mean, we're competing with the Jailblazers for last place in the West...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll never give up hope until we are eliminated from the playoffs. And I don't think the Rockets will give up either.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

It's too earlier to make a decision. The earliest tank decision should around the all star game.


----------

